# Green Lantern: First Flight/DC Animated Universe General Thread



## mystictrunks (Mar 18, 2009)

> ?In all of his incarnations, Green Lantern has stood as a fan favorite, and Warner Home Video is excited to provide fans with the character?s first full-length animated adventure,? said Amit Desai, WHV Vice President of Family, Animation & Sports Marketing. ?Green Lantern was the perfect hero to follow movies featuring Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman and the entire Justice League.?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2009)

The Star Wars of comic books.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 18, 2009)

This is a step into the right direction. Depending on how well this sells we might even get a GL animated series.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 18, 2009)

*DCU Original Animated Movie #6: 'Superman/Batman: Public Enemies' *

Hey folks, Harry here with the scoop on the next animated film scheduled for release in the Fall of 2009 from Warner Animation. This time it is SUPERMAN/BATMAN: PUBLIC ENEMIES based upon the Jeff Loeb and Ed McGuinness comic series. Bruce Timm is the Executive Producer on the film and is currently actually in production!!! Here's the logo and the plot synopsis that I got my grubby hands upon!



> SUPERMAN/BATMAN: PUBLIC ENEMIES:
> 
> United States President Lex Luthor uses the oncoming trajectory of a
> kryptonite asteroid to frame Superman and declare a $1 billion bounty
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2009)

Animated Cassandra Cain?!

And the Cir-El Supergirl too.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Federer (Apr 7, 2009)

The trailer looks wicked. Although I never liked Green Lantern that much. 

Favorite DC characters of mine are: Batman, Flash and MM.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

Sinestro in his SC Uniform

:WOW :WOW


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 18, 2009)

i saw this earlier today. it was an alright movie. lots of characters. a few funny scenes, but not enough. there was alot of action and it had a good storyline. animation was good too, since it looked similar to the doomsday movie.

i was imagining what it would be like as a live action movie though. ryan teynolds would fit hal jordan pretty well i think. but i'm not sure how the rest of the movie could be done.

i guess it will be like star wars. 90% of he film should be set in space or on alien worlds and characters encountered won't be human. the movie will need ALOT of cgi in that case. or atleast alot of make up. 

i'm not sure how they'll do kilowog. as a costume it will look too fake, but as cgi it may look out of place. and the guardians will have to be done with cgi right? cos when yoda was a puppet it looked soooo bad. but then they used cgi instead so he looked much better. the guardians will have to be pretty similar.

i'm more worried about how the live action film will look visually, rather than who they'll cast. if they pull it off, it probably will be the best movie ever. otherwise, it will be the worst. no in between.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2009)

> i saw this earlier today. it was an alright movie. lots of characters. a few funny scenes, but not enough. there was alot of action and it had a good storyline. animation was good too, since it looked similar to the doomsday movie.


Great. Few funny scenes is always good unless it's a comedy flick. 
But lawl, if the animation is just on the level of Superman: Doomsday, then I guess it's rubbish. It looked great in the trailer, even better than WW which had the best quality out of all the animated DTV's. Ehh, guess I'll watch it when I feel like it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 18, 2009)

wonder woman's animation was better to be honest yeah. but it's still not rubbish.

and i personally would prefer more comedy scenes in films even if it's not a comedy. just to balance out everything.

i dunno, know that i think about it, i was just a little bit dissapointed. it wasn't great, but it;'s a good film. it wasn't as full as i'd hoped. like it didn't 'wow' me enough. it could have been a bit better.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 19, 2009)

Too bad they never release the DCAU movies (except the Batman movie) where I live. I'd really like to buy them, but I guess the internet is my only choice...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay I've just seen First Flight. The animation was definitely on the same level as the WW DTV. The fights were marvellous, though a big LAWL @ the cosmic boxing match between Hal and Sinestro. The story on the other hand was average. This film was purely about the Green Lantern life of Hal. I didn't like the dialogue. It was mostly bad until it got to the middle portion of the film. I didn't like Ganthet, Sinestro, Kilowog and Hal's voices. Te guy who voiced Kilowog in JL/JLU should have reprised the role here. And no Laira. 

But it was still entertaining. Boodikka was hawt and Arisia was moe. Hal played cosmic sports with Sinestro at the speed of light, and destroyed the Yellow Power by smashing it in between 2 moons.

Can't wait for Public Enemies.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2009)

It was thoroughly awesome..

Goddamn..this made the waiting for the movie seem even longer..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Not bad. . . but it could have been somewhat better, IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

not half bad


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 23, 2009)

As a Lantern fan, I'm just glad we got something that shows us how badass a green lantern can be. And how ironic it is that Hal, the rookie, lasts longer than seasoned members, who die faster than stormtroopers in this movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2009)

Saw a commericial for this on a channel...I forgot which one, but I'll pick up this one.


----------



## TSC (Jul 31, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> As a Lantern fan, I'm just glad we got something that shows us how badass a green lantern can be. *And how ironic it is that Hal, the rookie, lasts longer than seasoned members, who die faster than stormtroopers in this movie*.



One of the few things I found unneeded. Only problem I had was with Boodikka's character. Her design was awesome and an improvement over the comic's but making her a bad guy traitor wasn't needed. She never was evil in the comic if I remember correctly. So all this time I was getting to like her as character with her kind and caring personality until her 360 personality change. Plus she got brutally killed.  She should of just got apprehended instead like Sinestro did, if she must to be made a traitor.

It seems like they just wanted some bloody scene just for sake of the PG-13 rating that they always address on the cover of each DC Universe movie.

Only other thing I found odd was Hal. He felt very ... wooden almost. Like when he arrived to alien planets he didn't show any sign of shock or awe at the vast culture differences. Also he learn to use the ring pretty quickly.

Other than those minor cons, I did enjoy majority of it. The aliens look pretty cool. Especially Arisia


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 31, 2009)

Green Lantern First Flight movie was awesome 
Green Lantern Hal Jordon vs Sinestro was great
I can't for Super/Batman movie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Crisis on Multiple Earths. . .

Soon.

Crisis on Infinite Earths.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Piekage (Dec 31, 2009)

Sexy images. Also, there's this thing, for anyone who hasn't seen it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOtDCZZz1Os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice but I'm more excited for Planet Hulk on February.  Although the GL and Sup/Bat movie was fuckin great.  All the cameos were win


----------

